# Temporary 220



## Electric_Light (Nov 25, 2007)

480sparky said:


> Such cords are commercially available for stage poductions, travelling bands, etc.


Really? I didn't realize such setup was legit. 

As previously mentioned I know that they do have PDUs specifically designed for getting 120v single phase from 5 prong, grounded 30A 208Y/120v outlets used on event power posts and event power trailers, but I've not heard of "up to regulations" cord for deriving 208 or 240v from two 120v outlets.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Electric_Light said:


> Really? I didn't realize such setup was legit.
> 
> As previously mentioned I know that they do have PDUs specifically designed for getting 120v single phase from 5 prong, grounded 30A 208Y/120v outlets used on event power posts and event power trailers, but I've not heard of "up to regulations" cord for deriving 208 or 240v from two 120v outlets.


 
I just said they were available. I never said they were legal.

It's been a couple years since I saw them online. I don't even have a clue what term or phrase to Google in order to find them.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 29, 2007)

A) Dryer adapter for those houses with electric dryer.

B) 20amp/240V adapter for those with a wall/window mounted 240v AC

c) Generator for all others unless you take a crash course in panels/breakers. It's not rocket science but.....


----------

